# terry joins howard and stack on the sidelines



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

this is getting ridiculous

Terry said before the game that his right hamstring was hurting, but that he planned to play. That plan lasted one half. Terry did not come out of the locker room for the second half.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

jeez...well, at least we know when we get our full compliment of players back we are one of the top 3 teams...as long as we dont fall more then 5 games behind the Spurs while we do all this healing well be allright.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg.................


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

does not surprise me. he was hobbling in the hornets game after he tweaked it when they played the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

At least Harris is playing good for you guys now. It would be a lot worse if it was just Armstrong to back him up.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> At least Harris is playing good for you guys now. It would be a lot worse if it was just Armstrong to back him up.



yea it just shows how much depth this team really has. first we lose stack. then christie. then josh. now terry yet we still find ways to win. I hate this whole 3 seed bs. it's obvious the spurs and mavs are the best two teams in the division. yet one will finish fourth or lower because of sterns nonsensical ways


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mff4l said:


> yea it just shows how much depth this team really has. first we lose stack. then christie. then josh. now terry yet we still find ways to win.



Yeah, going into Chicago and Indiana and winning in back-to-back games with the injuries is pretty damn impressive. Dirk stepped up big two games in a row, and I'll say it again, Harris is playing very well.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, going into Chicago and Indiana and winning in back-to-back games with the injuries is pretty damn impressive. Dirk stepped up big two games in a row, and I'll say it again, Harris is playing very well.


I'm impressed as well with the way guys have stepped up; Harris seems to really be understanding how Avery wants him to play. How 'bout Marquis?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

marquis is getting better he's being a solid contributer


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

didnt the exact same thing happen last season? battling injuries and winning all season?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> didnt the exact same thing happen last season? battling injuries and winning all season?


Except when it counts ! 

We've had several comments about the lack of execution on offense, and the general one-on-one mindset the team displays; this may or may not get better as players are shuffled around, trying to fill in spots vacated by injuries. We need our roster - don't be fooled into thinking otherwise. Sooner or later, the talents and ability to play a role by each member of the team will needed.


----------

